# Kirtan Sohela: Ode To My Beloved (from Sikh Chic)



## spnadmin (May 23, 2010)

*
Kirtan Sohela: Ode to My Beloved*

Always better the next time! This article, previously published here at SPN, is by  Gyani Jarnail Singh Arshi. It was recently published in Sikh Chic.

sikhchic.com | The Art and Culture of the Diaspora | Kirtan Sohela: Ode to My Beloved

The bani known as _Sohela_ - more commonly referred to as the _Kirtan  Sohela_ - is the final nitnem bani recited at the end of each day. 

  It is also the bani that is recited at the final rites of a Sikh as the  body is consigned to cremation.  

  Hence, it is also the last bani recited by each Sikh at bedtime  everynight to mark the end of each day ... reflective of the ultimate,  final "end".  

  When a Punjabi bride is about to wed her pritam, her beloved groom - her  future life-partner - there is a celebration known as "_maaiyaan_".  On this occasion, the bride is 'entertained' by her friends and  relatives who sing songs that are sad and yet happy ... sad because she  is about to leave her parents, brothers and sisters behind; happy  because she is about to join her beloved husband, the future of her  life.  

  In a way, this ceremony prepares the young bride for the unseen future.  Normally, the young girl would be in fear of the uncertainty that lies  ahead, of what the future hold for her ... a new life-partner, new  'parents', new friends and relatives.She is worried about her ability to  cope with the sea of changes. 

  The _maaiyaan_ songs are designed to put her unease to rest, to  pacify her wildly-beating heart, by reminding her that the home with her  parents was temporary, that she has been preparing all along to go to  her true home one day ... and that day has come! The songs encourage her  to be clam and peaceful and prepare her to make the most of the changes  that are around the corner, and to enjoy her new life!   

  This most common of customs in Punjab is what Guru Nanak chose to write  his Sohela about ... and just see how masterfully he combines man's fear  of death with the joyous celebration of "maaiyaan". Sohela tells us  that this earth, this life, is just a temporary place (the bride's  parental home ) and all must, like the bride, soon depart for their real  and permanent home! ... the home of Waheguru, our Pritam, our Beloved,  our Husband, who awaits us. And we must make sure we are made welcome  there through our _gurmukhta_ - our piety - just like the new  bride is in her in-laws' home, due to her good character, loving nature,  friendliness, sweetness of speech, etc. 

  Just as the bride parts from her childhood home and family, we too will  one day part from all that is here on earth when death arrives. Just  like the new bride is 'afraid' of the uncertainty that awaits her, of  what the future hoilds ... each one of us is also mortified of what  awaits us after death!  

  And in _Sohela_, Guru Ji tells us exactly what happens after  death. We go to our Beloved's House to be their in joy and bliss (if we  deserve that and if we have prepared ourselves for that day ...)! 

  At the time of marriage of a  girl, many women of the neighbourhood assemble at night and sing songs related to the  marriage. These songs express a theme of separation with her parents and friends.  they also contain blessings from them all, that she may live a life of peace and  comfort  in her husband's house. These songs are called _Sohelrrha_. 

_May 23, 2010_


----------



## spnadmin (May 24, 2010)

Here are some interesting replies to the article. 

* Sangat Singh (Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia), May 23,  2010, 4:14 PM.*

 				What an exquisite piece on life's journey by Jarnail Singh ji.  The fear of death occupies everyone's mind of the ultimate reality  whether we believe in it or not. We have a satsang group in Kuala Lumpur  that meets every Sunday. Only yesterday, we were going through Sheikh  Farid's bani: 'Jind vahutee maran var lai jaasee parnaa-ay'  [GGS:1377.17) - 'The soul is the bride and death the groom; he'll marry  and take her away'. What is on the other side? As an example, a very  sick man confided to his doctor that he was afraid to die and didn't  know about the life hereafter. While they were talking, there was a  sound of scratching and whining.  As the doctor opened the door, a dog  sprang into the room and leaped on his master with utter joy. This is   perhaps the answer you are seeking.  The dog had never been in that room  before. But, it knew that his master was there. Kirtan Sohela prepares  us nightly for this eventual trip, and one day you may be right. Another  example: Once in the darbar of Guru Gobind Singh, a visiting Raja had  some deep thoughts about worldly pleasures and the  beautiful women in  the congregation, and the likely impact on man's lust. Guru Sahib  smilingly heard him out and informed him that he had only seven days of  life left, and that he should make the best use to finish his worldly  business and enjoy the beautiful women, and die peacefully. Instead, it  proved to be a most uneasy period as the Raja the expiry date on his  life. He prayed like never before for the Guru's darshan before his  departure. The Guru asked him if he had made full use of his last few  remaining days. The Raja wept that fear of death had hung on his head  every second and had shown him the reality. Even the kaam, krodh, moh  and ahankaar had disappeared. The thought of death was the key to life  eternal and that is what is Kirtan Sohela's  nightly reminder.

*Tarlochan Singh (India/ Australia), May 23, 2010,  9:30 PM.*

 				Sohela is a song of joy when one expects to meet one's beloved.  The article by S. Jarnail Singh definitely conforms to the spirit of the  shabad and its comparison to 'maaiyaan' sung before a Punjabi marriage  seems to be in place and helps the reader understand the text easily and  smoothly. I appreciate the efforts of the writer in this.

*Kulbir Singh (Sydney, Australia), May 23, 2010,  11:58 PM.*

 				Beautiful explanation by Arshi Gyani ji and a beautiful  explanation by Sangat Singh ji. Some addition to seven days ... The Raja  knew that the Guru couldn't tell a lie. The 8th day arrived and the  Raja was still alive. He went to Guru Ji's and asked "What is this  riddle?" Guru Ji replied, "There are only seven days in life - Sunday,  Monday, Tuesday, etc ... You will die on one of these 7 days. But if you  remember death, you will be free from the five enemies ..."


----------

